# autofs-5.1.1-r1 changes in configuration?

## petr2008

After upgrade from

net-fs/autofs-5.0.7-r4

to

net-fs/autofs-5.1.1-r1

automounting of nfs volumes no longer works for me. 

It seems that configuration files should be somehow changed.

However documentation was not changed.

Is there any migration guide?

For the time being, I masked 

>=net-fs/autofs-5.1.1-r1

and returned to 

net-fs/autofs-5.0.7-r4

Petr

----------

## yseq

Maybe its cause a USE Flag called "libtirpc" has crept into ebuild. Today I've found it on two of my autofs installations.

----------

## petr2008

Today I successfully upgraded to 5.1.2. No change in configs needed.  Thank you.

net-fs/autofs-5.1.2::gentoo  USE="ldap -dmalloc -hesiod -libtirpc -mount-locking -sasl"

----------

